# Revival of my 22 gallons



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I was getting kind of bored with my scape that was blooming for the last 7 months (journal here). So when I saw these exotic wood and moss day before yesterday in AF, I gave in to the idea of starting a new scape (which btw was in my mind for a while). So I fell for it and got what I wanted and broke down the tank yesterday and moved the fish and plants. I'll incorporate some of the plants in my new scape but I will put most of the rotala for sale tomorrow.

So adios to my old layout and holla to the new one. 

This is what I have

Hardscape

beautiful borneo driftwood from AF and couple of the old black wood with java moss from my tank









Shou stone - all that I had till now. Some of them have java moss on them.
http://lh4.ggpht.com/__4fFwH-ybSI/Smt1xdK7VCI/AAAAAAAACjU/XhGAPLe4NQQ/s640/DSC01157.JPG

Plants
Jungermannia pseudocyclop from AF









Notocyphus lutescens from AF









Fissidens geppii from AF









Subwassertung









Anubias barteri (some are var nana) from old tank









Needle leaf java fern and bolbitis


















Limnophila aromatica and Lilaeposis mauritiana



















Alternanthera reineckii 'Purple'









hygrophila siamensis









Rotala rotundifolia









I have absolutely no experience with the new mosses but they are so beautiful that I had to try them. I just need to keep my fingers crossed and hope they do well.

For substrate I'll use Aquasoil amazonia from my old tank in the back for stem plants. The fore ground will be covered with sarawak sand.

This is the bare bone hardscape layout from this morning. The rocks and dw with moss on them are yet to be added.



























Please provide your feedback on the hardscape. I'll start the next steps in an hour or so, SO PLEASE provide your feedback ASAP.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow there's a lot going on in that hardscape! I do envy all the pieces you have to work with, including your mosses. (btw your anubias photo is subwassertang, you might want to fix that)

Regarding your hardscape, it actually looks really haphazard. The one thing that sort of stick out for me is that piece of driftwood in the middle that's sort of curved downward. Have you tried flipping it over so it curves up? Another thing you MIGHT consider is losing either a few rocks or some wood.


----------



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the hardscape. My opinion is that you should use all those awesome mosses and ferns... ditch the hygro and see what you can do with that rotala


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

It looks a little jumbled to me. Maybe once the plants are added it will look better.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to seeing what you put together with all of this. I agree that the hardscape is a little cluttered but you've got good pieces to work with and judging by your previous scape, you'll come up with something.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> The one thing that sort of stick out for me is that piece of driftwood in the middle that's sort of curved downward. Have you tried flipping it over so it curves up?


Agreed, make the one piece point up and it would look pretty cool to me :thumbsup:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

it might just be me, but i'd kinda like to see the mound offset to one side and a little smaller. (sorry, not very asap, lol) i bet it turns out awesome any way you end up with.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey...thank you all for your feedback. Sorry my son feel sick for the last 2 days so I could not focus on getting the tank up and post simultaneously. However I did take the suggestions seriously 

*FrostNYC* and *clwatkins10*, I'll try out your suggestion on reversing the direction of the dw in the center. However I wanted to see how it goes together both ways, with plants attached. I have currently left it as it is and attached the plants. Will post pictures today. It is simple to twist it so I'll change it the other way and post those pics too for suggestions on which one looks better.

*KDahlin* and *Digsy*, yes it does look a bit cluttered. I have actually ditched some rocks but I ran short of sand so I had cover up as much base with rocks so that there is no empty foreground. Also, the wall of rocks is an attempt to restrict the aquasoil from mixing with the sand in future. That said, there is room for remake since all the flora is easy to remove and replace, so I'll look forward to your suggestions after seeing the finished scape.

*oldpunk78* - I actually have the focal point in the 1:1.6 ratio on the left like the gurus suggest (I actually had taped the coordinates on the glass when I began ). However it also makes up with plants and not just the rocks. The idea is for the rocks to form the base and also the barrier between aquasoil and sand and create the focal point with rocks, dw & plant combination. Let's see what feedback I get (including yours) on the finished scape and I'll rearrange accordingly.

*stev0205* - I actually plan to keep the Hygro. The broad leaves and color contrast goes very well I guess. However like other suggestions, I am also looking for suggestions on plants after viewing the finished scape. I have a bunch of different rotalas in my other tank, so I can try out a few variations. So far I planted what seemed to go well for me. Please check back tomorrow for updated pics and provide your comments.

That's enough blah blah for you and me :icon_cool. I guess it boils down to one thing. Post the photos first. Check back this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The wide piece of driftwood at the bottom looks like it has been cut, which doesn't provide a very natural look. I would spin it around if the other end isn't the same, or remove it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice. it looks a little crowded now, but i'm sure the stone and wood will be more balanced when you have covered some with gravel and then also plants.

i like the way that those two branches point down in an unexpected way. i wouldn't change that.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Anubias picture fix (thanks FrostyNYC)

*FSM* - Yes that is cut, but it all eventually got covered in sand.

*hydrophyte* - Yes, that's what I thought as well. Instead of all but one pointing upwards, I felt having a few pointing downwards would make it more natural looking (there is one more moss covered that points downwards as well on the right...pictures coming)

Thank you all for the feedback.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Picture time!

FTS. See how 3 dw point downwards and 5 upwards. 









Closer









Even closer









center closeup









Closeup of left top









left bottom









right side









Please critique. I'll post pictures with the middle dw pointing upwards, but that has to wait till the weekend.

Thank you for visiting.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Once that fills in thats going to look awesome!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Tank looks great. I'm growing a lot of the same mosses. I'd love to see how they compare in our different tank conditions as I'm going low-light with a lot of CO2.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking good! Now that the plants are in, it looks much less cluttered, just like someone predicted.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

very inspiring! I can't wait to see this tank once everything begins to grow out. I love that lay out and the choices of your plants are awesome.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a co2 as well since I have have quite a bit of stem plants in there. Yes, I saw the pictures on your thread and they seem to be doing fine there. Lets see how they do in my tank.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> very inspiring! I can't wait to see this tank once everything begins to grow out. I love that lay out and the choices of your plants are awesome.


Thank you chonhzilla. Just keeping my fingers crossed on the moss. They look great but this is my first experience.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

That looks great. I think it will look best if you can keep it kind of sparse like it is. It is a really "busy" hardscape, but the plants kind of soften the edges a bit and gives it definition. But I think it could become overgrown very easily with the stems and loose balance.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

yikesjason said:


> That looks great. I think it will look best if you can keep it kind of sparse like it is. It is a really "busy" hardscape, but the plants kind of soften the edges a bit and gives it definition. But I think it could become overgrown very easily with the stems and loose balance.


Actually I would like more growth from the wide leaved plants like red temple, hygro and fern to contrast enough with lots of moss. But yes, the stem plants have to be pruned to keep in check.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice looking tank Malay. You got all that stuff at AFA? That must have been a pretty penny for all that stuff haha. You get what you want, and usually if you want it bad enough, price doesn't really matter. That's how I am at least. 

I like the natural look of this tank. Great setup man! Lookin forward to see it grow out.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Nice looking tank Malay. You got all that stuff at AFA? That must have been a pretty penny for all that stuff haha. You get what you want, and usually if you want it bad enough, price doesn't really matter. That's how I am at least.


Almost all, but not all together, I had the rocks and some of the plants already from my old scape. Added the dw, moss and ferns from AF this time . 

Yes, IT WAS a pretty penny. That's the consequence of credit cards, an expensive (possible) hobby and easy access all coming together 



speedie408 said:


> I like the natural look of this tank. Great setup man! Lookin forward to see it grow out.


Thanks Nick! I always wanted to participate in the ADA contest. Started late and could not make it this year. Hoping this or the other one will be good enough to be sent for next year's contest.


----------



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

I like it, a lot. In nature things are often "jumbled" and haphazard, so I think your tank looks great. I'm not much on the manicured look myself. If you're happy with it, enjoy!!


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful! Very, very natural to my eyes...


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you ShadowCat and Strick.

Personally I appreciate both natural and manicured looks. This one is an attempt to the natural side. Even in the natural world, plants can probably be haphazard, but normall the wood, rocks and soil do have some symmetry due to natural forces. Like wood pointing in one direction in the water due to the flow, layers of grains on rocks in same direction in a local area etc. I think some of the earlier feedback on the wood and rocks were from such considerations as well. Still learning...

I am a big national geographic fan and I keep drawing pictures as they show and whatever I like I try to portray in here. That's all


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice tank, it does look very natural  some tall, wispy stems in the back would really make a difference.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Nice tank, it does look very natural  some tall, wispy stems in the back would really make a difference.



Thank you chase127. There are stems growing back there. Also wanted to add some ludwigia arcuata but first let's see the existing composition works out.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

hey here is this tank again planted up and with malay's different soft lighting. it looks great.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

The last layout got messed up one night when one of the dw floated by itself and took out some more with it.

While redoing it, I noticed that I had some more sand left so, I decided to try a more traditional layout. This is how it came out and I kind of like it better than the original one. What do you think?




























Couple of the inhabitants









Closeup









From an angle


















From the top


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's cool! This is a unique combination of elements.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks hydrophyte. There is actually a lot more plants in there than what is visible. Most of the moss are trimmed and the ferns are also pretty lean. I like the mix of wood and plants right now so I have to see how it turns out once the plants get denser.

I really like the combination of ghost cat and glowlight tetras. The ghosts almost invisible and they hover at one spot in cluster. The glowlights blend well with the sand.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh I didn't even see the fish. Now I see the catfish there in the lower right. They go well with the spooky feel of the layout.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malay,

I like the new layout man. It's got a clean feel to it. Very refreshing as well. I like how you put the aromaticas behind in the corner. If they grow anything like mine, they'll start creeping sideways as they reach the surface and droop over the wood. That would look pretty sick. Nice Job.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. That's what I want. Big pink limno cluster on the back and top, cluster of green milfoil in front, and the whole dw setup in front of everything. That does the left half of the tank. On the right, their is pure contrast of subdued white background and a golden sand layer.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's very nice. I like the renovated aquascape better than the original. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you Phil


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

EDIT: removing post under wrong thread. Will update this soon.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, so the correct posting for this thread. The layout is almost the same except some eleocharis belem that I introduced lately. I really like the contrast of the sand, but hey, why not try and see how a light layer of grass works.

Unfortunately, I have been to lethargic to take pictures and this session was a serious effort but at the wrong time. I had done a big trim of the stem plants just a few days back so the back is kind of empty right now.

But then this is just a journal so why not.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

trivia question...can anybody find a perching otto.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

found him


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, not that difficult  It was very sweet of him (or her) to pose for a couple of my shots.


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

I like that the driftwood is all aligned  OCD never looked so good. Great tank and look forward to its growth.


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Congrats


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Really a beautiful tank.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just read all 3 pages and l like the change you made to sand. Is it all sand or do you got a layer of ada soil on the left corner as well?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> Just read all 3 pages and l like the change you made to sand. Is it all sand or do you got a layer of ada soil on the left corner as well?


You got it right. There was aquasoil on the left rear corner for the stem plants

Thank you everybody. The truth is all this is history at this moment. I recently relocated to Illinois from Cali. Had to breakdown all my tanks and have not yet been able to restart them here. 

These are some of the final pictures of this layout before I broke it down


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sad to say the least Malay, but glad you're still alive. I'm sure you'll be back for more, very soon 

btw: those last shots of the tank are super sweet.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Sad to say the least Malay, but glad you're still alive. I'm sure you'll be back for more, very soon
> 
> btw: those last shots of the tank are super sweet.


Thank you speedie. Yes, I am waiting to close on my new home here to get started again. I am checking the Chicago area for good shops for plants, but nothing's. Remotely close to aquaforest so missing SF a lot. At least I still have all my plant collection in tact.

All in all waiting to make a return to PT soon: )


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! It looks awesome in that last set of photos!

I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you. Hopefully will be ready with my new setups by summer


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

After nearly 5 months of hibernation from the planted tank community (due to my move) I am getting ready to re-start my tanks all over again. This is a snapshot of what went along since March.

End Feb - Gave away all fauna to locals. Also almost all plants except few samples to carry with me. Moved to IL in a temp apartment (while looking for a house). Shipped samples via priority mail to temp address.

Mar - Apr - Lived in temp address with cooking utensils, airbag, small TV and laptop. And yes, clothes. All plants were tucked in plastic containers in the patio. All other stuff including tanks were at storage. I spent this time to look around lfs in this area and get a hang of the place. Did I say looking for a house too?

May - Got my new house...yuhoo! MOVED....from airbag aches. Figured out that most of stem plants have perished. Got stuff from storage and setup my new house.

June - Setup my tanks (empty with only the driftwoods soaking and filters cycling). Shopped around PT and other forums for plants. Checked my water parameters (KH - 3-4 and GH - 5 much better than in Cali...rest of it comparable).

July - ready to setup my new layouts. Still now fish and won't have any for the next 1 month or so. My new layouts will be
1. Simple HC based iwagumi style. This is my first attempt for emersed HC, so lets see how it goes.
2. I got a huge stump of mopani wood that almost fills up my tank and I like how it creates a lot of shade. With it as the centerpiece I'm thinking of setting up a low light jungle look & feel with plenty of anubias, ferns, crypts and moss (all of which thankfully survived the 3 months of neglect).

Stay tuned for setup pictures.


----------

